# Federal/American Eagle/Champion -- 45 Auto ammunition safety notice (recall)



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.federalpremium.com/pdf/45_Auto_warning.pdf

And if your computer doesn't handle .PDFs well...

Federal and American Eagle .45 Auto Product Safety Warning « The Shooter's Log


----------

